# the beggining



## hortus (Oct 27, 2005)

its the start of a tribal mantid tattoo

the picture sucks and the entire thing needs reworked in photoshopped so its perfectly identical on both sides but heres the main draft

i still need to add legs and antenna

here goes


----------



## hortus (Oct 27, 2005)

ok ok heres a better shot of the semi complete draft






keep in mind everything needs ballenced on photoshop


----------



## nickyp0 (Oct 27, 2005)

nice


----------



## lullaby10 (Oct 27, 2005)

very cool. Did you design it yourself?


----------



## hortus (Oct 27, 2005)

yeah i was just playing around with mantid designs for tattoos

my other art isnt relevant to this forum


----------



## lullaby10 (Oct 27, 2005)

it is awesome!!! I wish that I could draw.


----------



## hortus (Oct 27, 2005)

thanks

heres another small drawing of a mantid i did its not that good but it wasent ment to be anything special i just figured you might like it


----------



## lullaby10 (Oct 28, 2005)

You have an amazing talent. The most I can draw is a stick figure!


----------



## hortus (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks that ones not so good but ive alot that are ok to me

but they dont belong on this forum


----------



## lullaby10 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'd love to see more of your pictures. They are awesome!


----------



## hortus (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.plantsanddirt.com/e107_plugins/...mp;o=0&amp;l=15

some stuff on there

and look at all of these its some old stuff but pretty decent

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/4558038/

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/4558053/

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/4558087/

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/4691988/

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/4709228/


----------



## lullaby10 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow! I love the farie.


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice, some beautiful designs you got there!

Love the first mantis..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow... you really are talanted, nice job!


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2005)

That is pretty nice.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi,

So what kind of things do you kinda get your style from? A lot of it particularily people are like drawings in decent comic books (I say this because closer to line drawings than tonal) and do you do coloured pictures? They are very nice. My drawings tend to be quite scribbly at times but use the excuse that that's the effect that I'm trying to use.

But drawing a lot of mantis in art at school (although some aren't too good (particularily ghosts and violin mantis are hard to draw I think).

Very nice stuff there though,

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## hortus (Oct 28, 2005)

i mostly just picked stuff up since i been drawing since i was like 4

the only thing i adapted on purpose was useing thick lines and purposly not shading

thats because thats how you have to do it for tattoos

i use colors on tattoos but i dont photoshop much of my drawings if thats what you ment my colors

im gonna get some prisma color pencils though they seem simmilar to haow tattoos color out


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 28, 2005)

Ah,

they are very nice pictues.

Wish I could try stuff like that for my highers but they have to have tone/colour etc. 

Shame, but should try that my self.

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## hortus (Oct 28, 2005)

oh the reason they arent tonal is cause i use ink those arent pencilsyou cant do tonal in ink . well you can hatch but thats diffrent


----------

